# My gums went funny



## Stranger (25/3/21)

Yesterday I mixed up this.



usually I get the one shot but last order they were out so I bought the flavours. Usual 80/20 3 mg pre mix base and accurate with the measures on the scale.

The first couple of vapes were fine, .. and then my gums started reaction to something ? I don't know what but it feels like you do when you are parched and you inside lips go wrinkly. My gums also reacted and feel (hard to describe)

I stopped vaping this straight away, went and brushed my teeth and give it a good hour before I vaped my usual ADV. No reaction there.

Any idea's guy and gals ? Anyone experienced the same. Which one of the above flavours could be the culprit? ... or is it the butler in the pantry with the candlestick ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

I get the same weird reactions to anything with fizz in it. It itches my throat and my mouth feels weird. I stay away from fizzy stuff and seems you should too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Yesterday I mixed up this.
> 
> View attachment 225958
> 
> ...



Never experinced something like that, but I would make 10ml single flavour testers to try and identify a culprit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/3/21)

alex1501 said:


> Never experinced something like that, but I would make 10ml single flavour testers to try and identify a culprit.


My money is on the fizzy flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/3/21)

Stranger said:


> and then my gums started reaction to something ? I don't know what but it feels like you do when you are parched and you inside lips go wrinkly. My gums also reacted and feel (hard to describe)



Put the Witblits down and step away from the liquor cabinet!

(My money is also on the Fizzy Sherbet)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (25/3/21)

Thanks guys, 

@Munro31, I am happy that someone else has had a similar experience, I believe that talking about these things helps to find a solution. @alex1501, your suggestion is on the books, I will have to try that, I am leaning towards the sherbet or lemonade but you never know.

Very weird though, as I am talking to you it feels like the inside of my mouth has been stripped of it's lining. Also weird is that I bought the one shot and never had this experience. I made sure my bottles are clean and no contamination and mix direct into the bottle, so I don't think it is that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (25/3/21)

For a good few years, back in the day, I used to do a bike tour to the Marico. My farmer friends made some genuine mampoer made from the surrounding farms excess fruit crops. 

First time I went into the farmers kitchen there was row of bottles all with a description and what I thought was a price. For years they laughed at me for not knowing .... it was the proof. Don't think I saw anything under 70

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (25/3/21)

Stranger said:


> For a good few years, back in the day, I used to do a bike tour to the Marico. My farmer friends made some genuine mampoer made from the surrounding farms excess fruit crops.
> 
> First time I went into the farmers kitchen there was row of bottles all with a description and what I thought was a price. For years they laughed at me for not knowing .... it was the proof. Don't think I saw anything under 70


Genuine mampoer in the Marico... was Herman Charles Bosman there with his peach brandy too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (26/3/21)

Yes , he was. Picture a half way cut Englishman reading HC Bosman about walking down Jules St and seeing famous people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (26/3/21)

If your gums went funny, you should book them for stand-up comedy and make money off of them! 





Sorry, couldn't resist

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)

@zadiac -Good morning ,
Skerp , baie skerp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/3/21)

Your gums went funny. Did your knees go weak and your arms get heavy?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

